# Any WRC fans on here?



## Betterlaidplans (Nov 7, 2011)

Figured I'd drop a line and see if there's are WRC or Rally racing in general fans here?

Personally I grew up on NASCAR because that's all my dad would put on until one night I caught a random WRC show on Speed back when they used to show them. From then on I always thought WRC was the pinnacle of driving with F1 being the pinnacle of technology.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 9, 2011)

Big WRC (or any rally racing) fan. I used to do some (read: not much) racing on a couple of local stages, and I really wish I could go back in time to that. It's just stupidly fun. Until you crash, but yeah.



Betterlaidplans said:


> From then on I always thought WRC was the pinnacle of driving with F1 being the pinnacle of technology.


 
Spot on.


----------



## Betterlaidplans (Nov 9, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> It's just stupidly fun. Until you crash, but yeah.




100% correct on that one 

Before:






After:









I forget who said it but the saying definitely applies; "its not if you roll, but when you roll"


----------



## MartinMTL (Jan 19, 2012)

Betterlaidplans said:


> 100% correct on that one
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



That was yours?


----------



## ej207t (Jun 23, 2012)

OUCH! seeing that GD hurts the heart. i hope its back on the road? 

big wrc fan right here, though i dont follow it that much anymore now that subaru left, and now kimi. i follow the local AU and US rallies but i've been out of touch with it recently too. for the moment i follow time attack events a lot more.

coverage of anything motorsport outside the boring and meathead V8 supercars in australia will make the rest of the world cry and pity us. i'd long to see GroupA racing here again, with jap cars demolishing everyone like nissan did with the skylines.

for you guys outside the country, take note of the Targa Tasmania event. Its a tarmac rally which features all makes, and all models competing. its excellent, and there should be more of it in this country especially.


----------

